# looking for snow work



## briguy520 (Aug 28, 2015)

We are an asphalt company from Orland Park ,Il I have 2 trucks and 2 skidsteers with 10 ft pusher boxes does anyone know any good snow companies looking for a reliable company we have 25 years experience in snowplowing .....thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Another southsider, welcome to PS.


----------



## briguy520 (Aug 28, 2015)

thanks buddy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can always come over to the now/chicago weather thread and start asking around


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've subbed for this company for the past few years. I'm happy with them. Plenty of hours, and the pay is always right and on time. Well, most times anyway. Once in a great while they were late for one reason or another, but one phone call to the girl in the office and it was straightened out right away. Good company to sub for.

http://www.tovarsnow.com/


----------



## briguy520 (Aug 28, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2021753 said:


> I've subbed for this company for the past few years. I'm happy with them. Plenty of hours, and the pay is always right and on time. Well, most times anyway. Once in a great while they were late for one reason or another, but one phone call to the girl in the office and it was straightened out right away. Good company to sub for.
> 
> http://www.tovarsnow.com/


Ya I worked for them for 10 years .....they are a good company to work for but the management down here a little fd up I was the only sub that stayed on the route but eventually they stressed me and my guys out covering all the guys that ddnt show up or couldn't plow the right way plus guys that were new were getting paid more than me I ddnt think that was right everyone I talked to that works for tovar says my route was the only one with messed up route managers so it is what it is


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How long ago was that? I would maybe give them another shot. Management has changed a lot in the last few years. I too spend a lot of time going to fix stuff that other subs were plowing wrong, but I don't really care, just more hours for me. You could also try Arctic. There's a guy on here who's been working for them for awhile, and he doesn't seem to have any problems with them.


----------



## briguy520 (Aug 28, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2021758 said:


> How long ago was that? I would maybe give them another shot. Management has changed a lot in the last few years. I too spend a lot of time going to fix stuff that other subs were plowing wrong, but I don't really care, just more hours for me.


2 years ago....I ddnt mind either but I was getting my butt chewed out by the customers when we went there to fix the problem ....the customer was promised excellent service but they weren't getting it ....it just got old after 10 years plus that was the winter we had that 100 plus inches of snow


----------

